# Ericson 23



## Searado (Jul 9, 2001)

This is my first adventure with a message board, so please forgive and explain any shortcomings I exhibit.
How can I tell if my boat is an Ericson 23 or an Ericson 23-2.
Thank you,
Kenny


----------

